# Another New Addition To Our Herd!!



## kyddvicous13 (Jun 12, 2010)

*I was browsing CL Tuesday evening looking at boats, and decided to take a look at the local pets section. I noticed a new add not too far away for a female hedgehog that needed to be re homed. Through email we are told the usual got her for the kids they lost interest she's supposedly very friendly, 10 months old, they got her from a local breeder, and she's some sort of a pinto. After convincing the wife to go with me for the hour and a half ride we hit the road this afternoon. We finally got to meet her, and we were pleasantly surprised! Other than being a bit chunky im sure due to being housed in a tote that was way too small and not having a wheel she is perfect. I picked her right up, she didn't huff or quill at all. Not only does she have an awesome demeanor, but the some kind of pinto was really a high white! So we got her a big 105qt tote, and a nice wheel. We couldn't be happier, and cant believe we got that lucky! Ill attach some pics of her.*


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, she is beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## kyddvicous13 (Jun 12, 2010)

*TY!*


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awe, what a cutie!
Congrats on your new baby


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is cute! Congrats on your new addition!

You might want to find out what breeder the hedgie came from though, and let them know that the previous owners lost interest and rehomed her. A good breeder should be filtering out less appropriate homes like this one, and they'd probably like to know.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

awe, lovely! do humor us with more pics and stories.  

yeah, i second LG's suggestion--i got Harvey in similar circumstances and his breeder told me his exact birthday.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's a cutie! What is her name? Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> She is cute! Congrats on your new addition!
> 
> You might want to find out what breeder the hedgie came from though, and let them know that the previous owners lost interest and rehomed her. A good breeder should be filtering out less appropriate homes like this one, and they'd probably like to know.


If they lost interest and rehomed it, would they really be paying high dollar for another one? Better safe than sorry I guess, I would have assumed they had decided that type of animal wasn't right for them. (but I'm not a breeder so I don't know that side of the story)


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not a fan of pintos in general, that one is STUNNING. That one has won me over as a pinto, no doubt. Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## kyddvicous13 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Thanx again everyone! We asked them who the breeder was yesterday, and they are going to find her paperwork and let us know. They were actually really nice not your typical CL pet owners who were just trying to unload an unwanted pet. They sent us a two page care sheet for her lol. Everything from what treats she likes, to what music she listens too. Like I said other than her being chunky apparently from them giving her soo many super worms and not having a wheel, and needing her nails cut shes in great shape. When we get the breeders name we will be sure to let them know. On another note we have another little girl who is younger, when we got her she was being kept with about 8 other babies in a small cage outside. She had awful dry skin, and one of her toes had been bit. We got her skin and toe all fixed up, but since we've had her when you take her out and handle her she acts very lathargic almost like shes playing dead. Has anyone had a hedgie do this?? Shes very active runs on her wheel all night sometimes even in the afternoon. She's eating, drinking, growing normally. I didnt think she was gonna make it when we got her because of the way she acts when you handle her. Strange thing is the second you get her outside its like magic she comes to life lol. We live in Southern Florida and its just too hot to put her out in her tote. Were from up north and freeze babies so we keep the house between 78 and 79 and the hedgies are in the hottest room in the house. Any ideas?? Is this a defense mechanism? She will huff and pop until you pick her up.*


----------

